# Texas senior sets new bench press record with 700-pound lift



## CONOFVIS (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcuxKIiHz6g











Matt Poursoltani is one of the top physical football prospects in the class of 2013. Though he isn’t ranked among the nation’s best on national lists, he still merits quite a bit of consideration, for one very notable reason: He lifts more weight in the bench press than almost anyone in NFL history.

On Saturday, Poursoltani, a senior at Pilot Point (Tx.) High, bench-pressed 700 pounds. The weight was a new Texas state record, not to mention a personal record, topping 670 pounds, as he lifted 700 pounds. Yes, 700 pounds. To put that in perspective, the top NFL bench press mark is reportedly 705 pounds, as lifted by former Dallas Cowboys offensive guard Larry Allen.

While even coming near Allen would be a notable accomplishment of its own, doing so at Poursoltani’s size is even more remarkable. Allen tips the scales at 325 pounds, while Poursoltani weighs 270 pounds.

As noted by the Dallas Morning News, Poursoltani has improved his bench press max by more than 100 pounds in the span of a single year. At the 2012 state meet, Poursoltani’s best lift was 570 pounds. Now he tops out at 700.

Before anyone even consider whether Poursoltani has benefitted from performance enhancing substances, the powerlifting lineman wants to make sure that everyone knows he is committed to competing clean.

“If you need something to help you work out, you need to get out of the sport,” Poursoltani told the Morning News. “If you can’t drive yourself that hard to come in here and work out, then it’s probably just not for you.”

Given his early success, it’s hard to know just how far Poursoltani can go in the sport. The teen is already known as ‘The Freak Show’ for his ability to lift far above his body weight. The current all-time record for maximum bench press is 1075 pounds, as set by Ryan Kennelly in 2008. That’s 375 pounds more than Poursoltani’s current best, but given his best years ahead of him, he could very well make a run at it.

After improving his lift weight by 130 pounds in a single year, it would be unwise to bet against him, that’s for sure.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 25, 2013)

That is some major weight to move for anyone let alone a high school kid!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 25, 2013)

For the love of god i cant even squat that much weight! Seriously impressive that a teenager did that much weight just awsome.


----------



## Rory (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey it's Texas


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 26, 2013)

Very cool ! Was on pm too.   T


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 26, 2013)

Funny how forums are different....

People are happy for this kid on here which is well deserved!

I posted on another forum and people (especially powerlifters) are talking shit on the kid because he's wearing a Bench shirt...?


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 26, 2013)

CONOFVIS said:


> Funny how forums are different....
> 
> People are happy for this kid on here which is well deserved!
> 
> I posted on another forum and people (especially powerlifters) are talking shit on the kid because he's wearing a Bench shirt...?



Yeah I hear you. Hard for some to be happy for  acomplishments
of others. I did reply to the statement that no one gets 2-3 hundred pounds out of a single. Many were "concerned " about what his raw bench would be. So if the Kid is 17 and benches 450-500 raw 
that is a great lift. 700lbs equipped is a big lift. Oh yeah and guys do 
get 200-300 out of singles . there are guys in one of the gyms I train in that have gone over 800 & 900 in single plys . 
Kid did great in TX. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 29, 2013)

Thats the lad I was talking about cono.  Nothing wrong with a natty fineplex t-bone brah!  He's a stud.


----------

